# Alternatives to PHP LogAnalyzer



## AndyUKG (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

Is anyone aware of any good alternatives to LogAnalyzer http://loganalyzer.adiscon.com?

We are finding it very slow when viewing 500 records per page, although this appears to be bound by PHP code speed and not the database (MySQL). That is the httpd processes spend several seconds very busy during screen refreshes, seeing no spikes on mysql daemons.

Alternatively any tips on speeding up LogAnalyzer also very welcome 

thanks Andy.


----------

